# 2018 Tennessee finds



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

Real excited to start picking in TN soon...I make a trip to western TN every year to pick for an older family member who loves them but can't get out anymore. Are the Bradford pears blooming yet? How about dandelions? Redbuds budding? I can't wait to see spring again!


----------



## motoro (Mar 24, 2014)

Bradford pears,dandelion,redbud, all in bloom. Lots of rain and flooding here. 
After posting this I went out and found six blacks!


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

motoro said:


> Bradford pears,dandelion,redbud, all in bloom. Lots of rain and flooding here.
> After posting this I went out and found six blacks!


Where in Tennessee are you? I’m around Center Hill Lake/ Dekalb County and the red buds aren’t blooming yet. Any tips on what trees/area you found those in?


----------



## Willdemp (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm in the Upper Cumberland area. I searched last season, but was a little too late. Completely new to hunting for these, but I did stumble on a lot of oyster mushrooms last season. I've been out to 2-3 spots in my area, but haven't seen anything at all yet. 

We're in for a bit of rain and 60 highs and 40 lows starting around the 17th so hopefully soon they'll pop. Possibly even with this weather moving through tonight/tomorrow but with the cold temps i'm doubting it.


----------



## motoro (Mar 24, 2014)

sustainable forager said:


> Real excited to start picking in TN soon...I make a trip to western TN every year to pick for an older family member who loves them but can't get out anymore. Are the Bradford pears blooming yet? How about dandelions? Redbuds budding? I can't wait to see spring again!





sustainable forager said:


> Real excited to start picking in TN soon...I make a trip to western TN every year to pick for an older family member who loves them but can't get out anymore. Are the Bradford pears blooming yet? How about dandelions? Redbuds budding? I can't wait to see spring again!





sustainable forager said:


> Real excited to start picking in TN soon...I make a trip to western TN every year to pick for an older family member who loves them but can't get out anymore. Are the Bradford pears blooming yet? How about dandelions? Redbuds budding? I can't wait to see spring again!





WillyFindEm said:


> Where in Tennessee are you? I’m around Center Hill Lake/ Dekalb County and the red buds aren’t blooming yet. Any tips on what trees/area you found those in?


----------



## motoro (Mar 24, 2014)

I’m in Memphis. I have a spot I check every year near the Wolf River that I find them early around a Sycamore tree.


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello Everyone, I noticed Willdemp was located in the upper Cumberland area. I'm located on the Plateau in Cumberland county. Pretty wet and cold but a little warmer weather coming soon. I very seldom find any this time of year on the Plateau but it wont be long. Pretty excited this year so I'm going to take a short walk after work today just to see. Good luck evryone.


----------



## Willdemp (Mar 11, 2018)

Freddiebeartn said:


> Hello Everyone, I noticed Willdemp was located in the upper Cumberland area. I'm located on the Plateau in Cumberland county. Pretty wet and cold but a little warmer weather coming soon. I very seldom find any this time of year on the Plateau but it wont be long. Pretty excited this year so I'm going to take a short walk after work today just to see. Good luck evryone.


Hey Freddiebeartn, 

I was just in Cumberland County this past weekend, but didn't notice any signs of may apples or morels anywhere I scouted. Good luck to you and keep us informed up there!


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Hey Freddie and Wiildemp, I’m just a couple counties west of y’all so our info oughtta somewhat apply to each other. I saw my first redbuds starting to bloom today. I’ve seen a few mayapples starting to poke up and out but not many. I work in the woods so I’m able to keep an eye on things. Not really seeing any other mushroom species yet.

Looks like the weather is gonna start warming up over the next week so maybe we’ll start to get some action. Y’all keep me posted!


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Freddie, when you’ve found them in the past what kind of area/timber were they in?


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

motoro said:


> Bradford pears,dandelion,redbud, all in bloom. Lots of rain and flooding here.
> After posting this I went out and found six blacks!


Those are black morels?


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

Jamesh said:


> Those are black morels?


Those are greys that turn into yellows


----------



## Jamesh (May 17, 2017)

sustainable forager said:


> Those are greys that turn into yellows


So what would you call these? Last year's mushrooms. . I figured they were deliciosa


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2018)

looks like grey and yellow


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Where are you at Jamesh and what type of area and when did you find them last year?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Jamesh said:


> So what would you call these? Last year's mushrooms. . I figured they were deliciosa


Those are not the grays that turn into the big yellows. They are the deliciosa and they usually don’t get taller than 4 inches and many will only be an inch or two. I have seen them in many different colors and shades of yellow, tan, grey and some that were almost pure white. I typically find those near poplar and hickory in the hills.


----------



## sustainable forager (Mar 12, 2013)

Jamesh said:


> So what would you call these? Last year's mushrooms. . I figured they were deliciosa


Definitely deliciosa


----------



## keithpowers1977 (Mar 19, 2018)

Any reports around the Knoxville area yet?


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

WillyFindEm said:


> Freddie, when you’ve found them in the past what kind of area/timber were they in?




I've lived in Tennessee for 24 years. I've only hunted Morels in the last five years here. 90 % of our finds are in ares around rivers, creeks, and streams. Mostly in the bottom and then about 1/4 way up hill off water. Seams like it dries out so fast here in the south that very seldom have i found off water shed areas. I did go out this last weekend and didn't find any. More rain for us but temps are looking better. We hunt Morels mostly on our leases that are timbered pines that the creeks are left with Hard timber. Oaks, Maple with little bit of sun and shade. I be going out on Wednesday and the weekend again.


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

Freddiebeartn said:


> I've lived in Tennessee for 24 years. I've only hunted Morels in the last five years here. 90 % of our finds are in ares around rivers, creeks, and streams. Mostly in the bottom and then about 1/4 way up hill off water. Seams like it dries out so fast here in the south that very seldom have i found off water shed areas. I did go out this last weekend and didn't find any. More rain for us but temps are looking better. We hunt Morels mostly on our leases that are timbered pines that the creeks are left with Hard timber. Oaks, Maple with little bit of sun and shade. I be going out on Wednesday and the weekend again.


Creeks always seem to do good one place we never really find them are river bottoms


----------



## Shroomdude78 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hey y'all I'm heading to Florida this coming friday. Was gonna make a pit stop near Chattanooga. Anything piping around there? How's the weather been and ground temps. Wet? Dry? All that jazz? Thanks in advance for any suggestions and or info?


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Been out lots the last couple weeks. Redbuds been blooming out for a week at least and are all pretty visible now. Starting to see a few stands of may apples in lower areas with sun. Dandelions are all bright yellow and trillium is blooming. Don't know my wildflowers too well but not seeing any lillies or tulips blooming yet. 

Love the info y'all have been sharing. Plan on targeting all the creek beds with poplar and sycamore I can find this year. Only place I found them last year so I'm doubling down! Didn't happen til April though.

Any other springtime shrooms I should look for other than oysters?


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Hey Tommyjosh, whatcha mean about the river bottoms being no good. I have one in mind to go explore thinking it would be gravelsand with the right trees. The woods around the river obviously, Your experiences tell you different?


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

WillyFindEm said:


> Hey Tommyjosh, whatcha mean about the river bottoms being no good. I have one in mind to go explore thinking it would be gravelsand with the right trees. The woods around the river obviously, Your experiences tell you different?


From mn we use the term river bottoms as grassy, all dead woods. All the trees are dead from flooding so no life of anything much,mabye grass


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2018)

WillyFindEm said:


> Been out lots the last couple weeks. Redbuds been blooming out for a week at least and are all pretty visible now. Starting to see a few stands of may apples in lower areas with sun. Dandelions are all bright yellow and trillium is blooming. Don't know my wildflowers too well but not seeing any lillies or tulips blooming yet.
> 
> Love the info y'all have been sharing. Plan on targeting all the creek beds with poplar and sycamore I can find this year. Only place I found them last year so I'm doubling down! Didn't happen til April though.
> 
> Any other springtime shrooms I should look for other than oysters?


are your redbuds in full bloom, and how tall is your mayapples


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Redbuds are not in full bloom. Saw the first purple about a wk ago. They are starting to fill out as far as how much bloom there is throughout the tree though. Saw my first several groups of mayapples flattened out but I'd say they wer no taller than 5".


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2018)

ok thanks the redbuds here have not even begun to open and no may apples yet. it will all happen soon though.


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Oh ok TJ. Thanks for the info. I do know the rivers got pretty high this year so I’ll probably have to get above that mark I’m thinking.

What area are you Bev?


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

Been hunting (scouting) many areas... yesterday lots of Mayapples were growing and popping up. More or less eliminated areas, heard from a long time Morel hunter that after a mild winter Poplar will be the first "trigger" tree to bud out and after a hard cold winter, the Elms will be the first "trigger" tree.. that information had been super helpful locating the Elms. Like others I have found Trillium cuneatum and also violets, and wild comfrey Cynoglossum virginianum starting.up.. found a few patches of stinging nettle.. ouch. Thanks to everyone for the details!


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

A few finds being reported in TN:

https://www.thegreatmorel.com/sightings/


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2018)

I am northeast Indiana. south of huntington


----------



## Jason Stivers (Mar 22, 2018)

Found a couple of dozen small ones over the last 3 days.


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2018)

have pics?


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Where are you located Jason and what type of area did you find them in. We've had frost on the windshield the last three mornings here in eastern middle Tennessee so you've found them in the cold.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Just drove from Louisville to Asheville and from Knoxville east on 40 toward Gatlinburg it looked like it’s time for the blacks. Redbuds in full bloom and some of the Bradford pears were past their bloom stage.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 24, 2018)

Anyone else finding some? I live in Memphis and found a handful today


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Nope but those are pretty!


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

Found my first morel 
of the season today, they are on their way! Williamson County.


----------



## alliumnate (Mar 28, 2018)

it's on!! I found my first of the season yesterday in Cannon co. Can't figure out how to post a photo. ...


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

alliumnate said:


> it's on!! I found my first of the season yesterday in Cannon co. Can't figure out how to post a photo. ...


Congratulation.... yeah the pic posting is new for me.. sorry for the poor quality but was trying to verify the date.


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

John1965 said:


> Found my first morel
> of the season today, they are on their way! Williamson County.


Sorry for the poor quality of the picture, was more worried to try and validate the pic. WARM rain that should help pull the morels out of the ground


----------



## Jason Stivers (Mar 22, 2018)

bev said:


> have pics?


No, but they were really small and what I call arrow head morels. No blacks grays or yellows yest.


----------



## Jason Stivers (Mar 22, 2018)

WillyFindEm said:


> Where are you located Jason and what type of area did you find them in. We've had frost on the windshield the last three mornings here in eastern middle Tennessee so you've found them in the cold.


They are what is call arrow heads. No yellows or grays yet. Found them behind my house in a little thicket of Japanese honeysuckle


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice job John! What kind of area?


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

WillyFindEm said:


> Nice job John! What kind of area?


Creek bottom in a southern facing "holler"...well draining area, lots of Sycamore trees around the drip line of the bigger ones. I think its a bit early, we got a warm rain and that should motivate some growth. I went out today in a different area and found some fresh Pheasants tails, dryad saddles but no morels.


----------



## alliumnate (Mar 28, 2018)

John1965 said:


> Creek bottom in a southern facing "holler"...well draining area, lots of Sycamore trees around the drip line of the bigger ones. I think its a bit early, we got a warm rain and that should motivate some growth. I went out today in a different area and found some fresh Pheasants tails, dryad saddles but no morels.


The one that i found is in a very similar spot.....under the canopy of a large sycamore on the south facing slope of a wet weather creek. It's been a reliable hunting spot over the last couple of years for me, and the first place i look. 

I only had a few minutes after work last night to check the area. Couldn't find any more. With the rain, I'm hoping for a good batch this weekend.


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

Well Fellow Shroomers, I found my first black of the year. Didn't have much time that I hit the woods very late yesterday after work and got dark on me. Found in my main honey hole here in Cumberland county, Turkey season starts on Saturday so we always turkey hunt and find Morels. Nothing like Wild Turkey and morels cooking in a cast Iron skillet over a camp fire.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

Congrats! Sounds like a feast for kings to me! I smoked a wild turkey breast on applewood recently and rehydrated the last of my dried black morels and concocted a batch of cream of morel soup. Not intending to ruffle your feathers but that shroom looks like a grey that would become a big yellow.


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

No sir you can't ruffle my feathers here, I'll take all the knowledge from you ya I can. Now that i think about it I've never found blacks in that area. What you said makes sense. let me ask you this please. are blacks and yellows found separately, like area or will they both come up in same area ?


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

In KY I never find the big yellow/greys in the same environment that I find the blacks. However, I do find the smaller yellow/greys/white in the exact environments (hickory/poplar woods) as the blacks just as the blacks start to peter out. Usually on east or north facing hillsides or ridgetops.


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

Freddiebeartn said:


> Well Fellow Shroomers, I found my first black of the year. Didn't have much time that I hit the woods very late yesterday after work and got dark on me. Found in my main honey hole here in Cumberland county, Turkey season starts on Saturday so we always turkey hunt and find Morels. Nothing like Wild Turkey and morels cooking in a cast Iron skillet over a camp fire.


Dang good eyes to spot that one! congrats!


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

rick said:


> In KY I never find the big yellow/greys in the same environment that I find the blacks. However, I do find the smaller yellow/greys/white in the exact environments (hickory/poplar woods) as the blacks just as the blacks start to peter out. Usually on east or north facing hillsides or ridgetops.


Thank you Brother, I appreciate the info.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 24, 2018)

New batch near Memphis


----------



## StephieK (Apr 1, 2018)

Found these 4/1 in charlotte, TN under a persimmon tree near an old creek bed.


----------



## cumberlandcat (Apr 16, 2014)

StephieK said:


> Found these 4/1 in charlotte, TN under a persimmon tree near an old creek bed.


Those favor the looks of a false Morel 
But I don’t know everything


----------



## StephieK (Apr 1, 2018)

Oh no they’re the real deal. The false morels are less symmetrical and more reddish. Been hunting morels for about 40 years...these are mostly greys but did find a surprisingly nice sized yellow (not pictured) a little after these. I think we are at the start of a good shrooming season. 
As a tip, you can for sure tell a false model once you cut it in half. The real ones will have a hollow core whereas the false ones will be much more stem filled and meaty in the middle.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 22, 2014)

My first thought was Morchella diminutiva. But I don't know everything either.

How big are they?


----------



## StephieK (Apr 1, 2018)

Average cap size was about 2” a few were larger. These had the standard short and broader stems than the species you mentioned which have longer skinny stems and are generally on the smaller size. We found some smaller ones but left them to grow.


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

StephieK said:


> Oh no they’re the real deal. The false morels are less symmetrical and more reddish. Been hunting morels for about 40 years...these are mostly greys but did find a surprisingly nice sized yellow (not pictured) a little after these. I think we are at the start of a good shrooming season.
> As a tip, you can for sure tell a false model once you cut it in half. The real ones will have a hollow core whereas the false ones will be much more stem filled and meaty in the middle.


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

For sure morels, not even close to false morels.


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Finally..... Something for the skillet! We were all starting to wonder, willyfindem?

Found today, bank of a wet weather drain running into a small creek. Near the base of a dying tree. Persimmon very near as well. In hindsight of all the places I've looked it's gotten the most sun so far. (














thicker small drain running out into a field)


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

Found 15 with a friend Friday March 30th, then hit a honey hole and found 6 more on Friday afternoon, went out today and found these five..the 11 were delicious , with a bit of chicken breast, a little pheasant backs mixed in and sauteed in a little ,butter and olive oil finally plated on sliced toast.


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

WillyFindEm said:


> Finally..... Something for the skillet! We were all starting to wonder, willyfindem?
> 
> Found today, bank of a wet weather drain running into a small creek. Near the base of a dying tree. Persimmon very near as well. In hindsight of all the places I've looked it's gotten the most sun so far. (
> View attachment 4323
> ...


Great find congrats!


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

StephieK said:


> Found these 4/1 in charlotte, TN under a persimmon tree near an old creek bed.


Those are my favorite of the morels but it sure takes a lot of those to make a mess!


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Don't have enough picture wise to go on but here's the dying tree which I couldn't ID. The top is from it. Storm damaged tree I guess. It was trying to push out suckers. The yellow was somewhere else on a creek bank but didn't seem to be associated with any tree.(none close)


----------



## gbmillerman (Apr 24, 2014)

celticcurl said:


> My first thought was Morchella diminutiva. But I don't know everything either.
> 
> How big are they?


You are correct


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

John that skillet looks heavenly! How were those pheasant backs?


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

The pheasants back were excellent also, I started them earlier and allowed a little more cooking time for them, but WOW!! The combination of everything paired perfectly. I am still figuring out recipes for different mushrooms, please share any recipes and ideas! I have some oysters and more pheasants to go collect aling with more morel hunting!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

John1965 said:


> View attachment 4328
> View attachment 4326
> View attachment 4327
> 
> Found 15 with a friend, then hit a honey hole and found 6 more on Friday, went out today and found the fiive..they were delicious , with a bit of chicken breast, a little pheasant backs mixed in and sauteed in a little ,butter and olive oil finally plated on sliced toast.


County?


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

tommyjosh said:


> County?


Williamson County, we found a few the day before in Dickson County, all are where the sun is warming..most are getting the mid day and afternoon sun.


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

That’s awesome. About what size were they? Found some on Saturday but they were about 5-6 inches atleast in diameter. Haven’t tried them yet thinking they might be too big to fry.


----------



## rick (Mar 16, 2014)

WillyFindEm said:


> That’s awesome. About what size were they? Found some on Saturday but they were about 5-6 inches atleast in diameter. Haven’t tried them yet thinking they might be too big to fry.


The 2 larger ones are probably going to be to tough but the one in the middle may be ok.


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

WillyFindEm said:


> That’s awesome. About what size were they? Found some on Saturday but they were about 5-6 inches atleast in diameter. Haven’t tried them yet thinking they might be too big to fry.


I will post the pics later, they were in a wet shady area on a log, some of all sizes and others growing, had some 4 inch to 8 inch and one larger.. I will say this they get tougher in the fridge so cook them or use them for a stock


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

WillyFindEm said:


> That’s awesome. About what size were they? Found some on Saturday but they were about 5-6 inches atleast in diameter. Haven’t tried them yet thinking they might be too big to fry.


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

WillyFindEm said:


> That’s awesome. About what size were they? Found some on Saturday but they were about 5-6 inches atleast in diameter. Haven’t tried them yet thinking they might be too big to fry.


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

Here's the ones I took a picture of, more on the log growing and a couple more under harvested.


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

Found 22 in Sumner county,tn!


----------



## Little Knobbs (Apr 4, 2018)

WillyFindEm said:


> Finally..... Something for the skillet! We were all starting to wonder, willyfindem?
> 
> Found today, bank of a wet weather drain running into a small creek. Near the base of a dying tree. Persimmon very near as well. In hindsight of all the places I've looked it's gotten the most sun so far. (
> View attachment 4323
> ...


What county ?


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Nice Doodle! I’d love to find that many at once. What kind of area? 

I’m in Dekalb county Knobbs


----------



## Little Knobbs (Apr 4, 2018)

WillyFindEm said:


> Nice Doodle! I’d love to find that many at once. What kind of area?
> 
> I’m in Dekalb county Knobbs


Thanks I live in Illinois and wanting to move to Tennessee if you all have mushrooms. I like the lakes there


----------



## Morel 2 the story (Apr 5, 2018)

Found these Easter Sunday. Just had time to post. Mixed bag. Northwest TN. Weakley County.


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

WillyFindEm said:


> Nice Doodle! I’d love to find that many at once. What kind of area?
> 
> I’m in Dekalb county Knobbs


I always hunt hilltops that are abundant wish Ash trees. Ash trees in my opinion are the most productive morel producers here in my neck of the woods but that can vary dependant on location and what type of trees that are most abundant in your area. I find morels in the month of May when most people have given up. Search hilltops first and then down in the hollers at the end of the season.


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

Small haul in about a half an hour, the bad thing is I scouted and area earlier for 4 hours and nothing...7 miles of fresh air and exercise. About 10 lbs of pheasants backs, donated to a happy family.


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

Morel 2 the story said:


> View attachment 4483
> Found these Easter Sunday. Just had time to post. Mixed bag. Northwest TN. Weakley County.


Very nice harvest!


----------



## TFTN (Apr 6, 2018)

WillyFindEm said:


> Nice Doodle! I’d love to find that many at once. What kind of area?
> 
> I’m in Dekalb county Knobbs


Greetings, new to the forum. I live up on coconut ridge in Dekalb and haven't seen anything up there so far. Are you close to me?


----------



## bev (Mar 5, 2018)

nice mess


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

Found this big yellow by a small dying elm about a hundred yards from my house in Sumner county!


----------



## WillyFindEm (Mar 6, 2018)

Hey TFTN, yeah I’m real close to you. Haven’t hunted out on coconut ridge for morels but I’m out that way working quite often. Lots of rattlers out there. Have you found any morels in our county in the past? I’m sure they can be found on the hillsides but I haven’t had any luck that way yet.


----------



## TFTN (Apr 6, 2018)

WillyFindEm said:


> Hey TFTN, yeah I’m real close to you. Haven’t hunted out on coconut ridge for morels but I’m out that way working quite often. Lots of rattlers out there. Have you found any morels in our county in the past? I’m sure they can be found on the hillsides but I haven’t had any luck that way yet.


I just moved here last July. I've found exactly one morel this year up here and my friend found two others. That was last Sat. We hunt all over. I have a boat so we go to the likely places around the lake.
You're absolutely right about the Rattlers. In all my years as an avid outdoorsman and fly fishing guide I've only had a few encounters in TN with venomous snakes. Then I moved here and they are everywhere. Copperheads mostly but I did see 5 rattlers last summer. One was a monster. I'm just about to get my brave back in the woods as I haven't seen a venomous one yet this year... It's early though. I don't think I would feel comfortable in these woods in the summer months. And I actually like all snakes and have never really been afraid. This place,, not so much. I'll be out tomorrow in the snow if the weatherman is right. LOL. Be happy to do some hunting with you if you're ever up here.


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

DoodleDynamite said:


> View attachment 4526
> View attachment 4527
> View attachment 4528
> Found this big yellow by a small dying elm about a hundred yards from my house in Sumner county!


Nice find, wasn't sure what the white mushroom was until I realized its the stalk of your giant!


----------



## Andrew (Apr 1, 2017)

Found a couple today in wilson co. after turkey hunting, this next week and weekend it’ll be on. Anyone know how LBL is looking thinking about making a trip


----------



## keithpowers1977 (Mar 19, 2018)

Little Knobbs said:


> Thanks I live in Illinois and wanting to move to Tennessee if you all have mushrooms. I like the lakes there


I'm an Illinois native who moved just under 11 years ago. Just do it! You won't regret it.


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

keithpowers1977 said:


> I'm an Illinois native who moved just under 11 years ago. Just do it! You won't regret it.


I have lived and hunted in Tennessee my whole life and I can tell ya Morels are plentiful here!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

DoodleDynamite said:


> I have lived and hunted in Tennessee my whole life and I can tell ya Morels are plentiful here!


Im heading home to indiana gonna be spending the night at tan bark ? Campground i guess. Would really like to find some morels any suggestions on state land near there?


----------



## deleted (Mar 30, 2013)

Hay girl... how about Land between the lakes National Recreational Area just north west of you.
its only 170,000 acres.


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

Five miles and oysters and morels and a antler shed. The 6 farthest are reactionary mushrooms and got stuck out in the sun and cold, should've got to them quicker :-( good day though


----------



## TFTN (Apr 6, 2018)

Finally dropped down to some lower altitude and scored several today. Rutherford county.


----------



## Tin man (Apr 9, 2018)

sustainable forager said:


> Real excited to start picking in TN soon...I make a trip to western TN every year to pick for an older family member who loves them but can't get out anymore. Are the Bradford pears blooming yet? How about dandelions? Redbuds budding? I can't wait to see spring again!


I just moved to South Carolina and we don't get Morels here:-( I'm from Michigan and picked them my whole life. Just wondering if North Carolina get them if not I'll have to make a trip to Tennessee if so it will be at kings port Tennessee do you know anywhere around Kingsport to go hunting


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

Tin man said:


> I just moved to South Carolina and we don't get Morels here:-( I'm from Michigan and picked them my whole life. Just wondering if North Carolina get them if not I'll have to make a trip to Tennessee if so it will be at kings port Tennessee do you know anywhere around Kingsport to go hunting


----------



## Jesco11 (Apr 10, 2018)

Got about 30 in Williamson Co yesterday. Mostly blacks with a few greys and one yellow. Going back out in a few days...


----------



## Jesco11 (Apr 10, 2018)

These dry land fish are cagey


----------



## keithpowers1977 (Mar 19, 2018)

DoodleDynamite said:


> I have lived and hunted in Tennessee my whole life and I can tell ya Morels are plentiful here!


See, I didn't have the first clue as to whether they were when I moved here.

They come on differently up on the flat ground up north; we usually don't even start seeing the first traces until mid-April, and most of those are found on the edges of fields ringed by woodlands or by small creeks. 

Based on what I've read so far, I should be looking around deadfall oak and ash trees for now.


----------



## DoodleDynamite (Mar 23, 2018)

keithpowers1977 said:


> See, I didn't have the first clue as to whether they were when I moved here.
> 
> They come on differently up on the flat ground up north; we usually don't even start seeing the first traces until mid-April, and most of those are found on the edges of fields ringed by woodlands or by small creeks.
> 
> Based on what I've read so far, I should be looking around deadfall oak and ash trees for now.


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

Jesco11 said:


> Got about 30 in Williamson Co yesterday. Mostly blacks with a few greys and one yellow. Going back out in a few days...


 What trees are you finding the blacks around, I have never found any blacks in Williamson county.. just curious.. maybe I am too conservative where I look?


----------



## Jesco11 (Apr 10, 2018)

John1965 said:


> What trees are you finding the blacks around, I have never found any blacks in Williamson county.. just curious.. maybe I am too conservative where I look?


Going back out on Friday. I'll take note of the types of trees and let you know.


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

Awesome ya”ll. Believe it or not I’m still on the plateau and it’s frost then high 60’s then frost. Man I’m not looking forward to the hot summer but some consistent warm weather be pretty cool for a month. I did find these during the cold snap. Good luck everybody


----------



## Morel 2 the story (Apr 5, 2018)

Found these and the Soil seemed to have a lot of sand in it. Checked a spot where I found several last year but didn't find even one. Soil had more clay in it and has stayed pretty wet. A few of the blacks were too far gone to pick.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 24, 2018)

Morel 2 the story what part of the state are you in? Congrats on the nice find!


----------



## Morel 2 the story (Apr 5, 2018)

Anonymous said:


> Morel 2 the story what part of the state are you in? Congrats on the nice find!


Northwest TN. Weakley co.


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

Finding small amounts, 11 Tuesday and 8 yesterday.lets see what today brings


----------



## Ben Keith (Apr 13, 2018)

Anybody in Memphis area finding any lately?


----------



## Jesco11 (Apr 10, 2018)

John1965 said:


> What trees are you finding the blacks around, I have never found any blacks in Williamson county.. just curious.. maybe I am too conservative where I look?


I realized today that my tree ID skills are nonexistent... I think they were mainly oak? 

Anyways, got about 40 in 2 hrs today.


----------



## drak (Apr 4, 2017)

Anybody finding anything around Knoxville? I'm visiting Clintin,TN today...


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

Jesco11 said:


> View attachment 4856
> 
> I realized today that my tree ID skills are nonexistent... I think they were mainly oak?
> 
> Anyways, got about 40 in 2 hrs today.


Take a pic of the tree and we will try and help  nice haul.


----------



## Jesco11 (Apr 10, 2018)

John1965 said:


> Take a pic of the tree and we will try and help  nice haul.


Going out today...I'll take some pics of the trees for you. It seemed to me the best patches were near fallen trees and/or there was a lot of ground cover (dead leaves). I'm definitely not the expert in these hunts though. My dad grew up in S Indiana hunting these things, and I'm going out with him again. Until recently, I had no clue that there were morels in middle TN


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

Only finding and seeing what looks like pre-cold spell morels, sure hoping they aren't done fruiting for the year. :-(


----------



## Jesco11 (Apr 10, 2018)

John1965 said:


> Only finding and seeing what looks like pre-cold spell morels, sure hoping they aren't done fruiting for the year. :-(


What part of TN you hunting in?

Decided to not go out today, will try tomorrow


----------



## Chrstmrrs (Apr 15, 2018)

New to mushroom hunting. For East TN, season is just starting? Anyone here from Campbell County?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 24, 2018)

I found these this weekend. Saw 20 to 30 more today that were too far gone


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

Jesco11 said:


> What part of TN you hunting in?
> 
> Decided to not go out today, will try tomorrow


Davidson, Williamson, Dickson, Cheatham counties. I also decided not to go out and give them a break from me http://www.outyourbackdoor.com/morel-camo-just-try-to-find-it/1198/
 Maybe I need to change my camo pattern lol


----------



## Shmacky (Mar 28, 2018)

Anonymous said:


> I found these this weekend. Saw 20 to 30 more today that were too far gone


Gotta ditch that plastic bag!


----------



## bullwinkle (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## bullwinkle (Apr 9, 2016)

bullwinkle said:


> View attachment 4990
> View attachment 4991


My first posts - Found the 226 with my son in West Tennessee and the 34 were found in Sumner County.


----------



## bullwinkle (Apr 9, 2016)

DoodleDynamite said:


> Found 22 in Sumner county,tn!
> View attachment 4444


Doodle, I also live in north Sumner County close to the TN/KY line. It's weird, I'm finding small dried up yellows where blacks are normally found. At 2 places, in the past, I find quite a few blacks, but, this year I've found nothing. One of the places could have been other shroomers, but not the other. I hope in the coming week (after these snow flurries) I'll do some serious yellow hunting.


----------



## Shawn8690 (Apr 4, 2018)

found this today... I have a feeling its edible... help identifying please


----------



## John1965 (Apr 6, 2017)

Shawn8690 said:


> found this today... I have a feeling its edible... help identifying please


Those are Pheasants Backs also known as Dryad's Saddle.. yes they are edible..those look a bit old though and buggy..they will smell like watermelon rinds/ cucumber a bit. If your knife doesn't cut through easily it will be tough when cooked. Some dry and grind for a mushrooms powder for soups and gravy etc.


----------



## eastenn (Apr 24, 2018)

Found 18 in upper NE TN on Sunday 4/22. 1500'


----------



## Freddiebeartn (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello all, I'm on the Plateau in Tennessee. We just now finding a few Yellow Morels. Haven't found one on the tops but did find some Grey's earlier in the bottoms. We hoping that this next week is good for weather to help them. Its this time of the year that we find the yellows. Good luck everyone.


----------

